# Duda sobre fuente: bobina primaria y secundaria



## aerodesliza (Sep 28, 2007)

Tengo un transformador de 110V a 36.5V,10.5v y 100V me imagino que debe tener 3 embobinados en el secundario pero el transformador tiene 10 cable y no se cual es el embobinado primario, lo probaria uno por uno pero si me equivoco y pongo un secundario a 110v se que lo dañaria. Como encuentro el primario?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2007)

Te consigues una lampara de iluminacion de unos 100 W, la colocas en serie con el bobinado que deseas probar.

Si el bobinado es un secundario la lampara se prende casi a maxima intensidad pero NO quemas nada.

Vas probando hasta que encuentres un bobinado donde la lampara prende "Apenas" ese deberia ser tu primario, para estar seguro mides la tension en los secundarios para constatar que se parescan a los valores que dice el transformador.

Si quieres agilizar la busqueda antes de empezar mides con multimetro la resistencia de los bobinados, el candidato a ser "El Primario" es el que tenga mayor resistencia.

Si el transformador es de potencia es muy dificl con un multimetro comun detectar diferencia de resistenca, te daran todas las bobinas igual.


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 28, 2007)

Gracias por la idea pero ahora tengo otro problema que pasa el transformador tiene dos entradas para 110V/50Hz y 115V/60Hz y la que quiero utilizar es la de 115V/60 Hz es la que tengo en mi pais, pero al parecer tengo las dos entradas y la saldia de 100V/1.5A en el mismo plastico y no se cual es cual y cuando mido de una linea a otra me da esto (Es el plastico con los alambres morado,negro,balnco,azul,gris:

       1    2     3
    .-/----/----/-.
    .   CLIP      .
    .   Arriba    .
    .                .
    .-/---/----/- .
     4    5    6

1-2: 1.3ohmio
1-3: 1.3ohmio
2-5: 1.3ohmio
2-6: 1.3ohmio
3-5: 1.3ohmio
3-6: 1.3ohmio

Lo demas me da 0.5 ohmio mas o menos. Adjunte varias imagenes de pruebas que hice alimentandolo. Alguna idea de como saber cual entrada es cual y saber cual es la salida de 100V?

Saludos


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 28, 2007)

Alimente cada una de las configuaciones que mencione anteriormente y esto fue lo que me me dio a la salida:

1-2: 12.5v - 32.5 
1-3: 12.2v - 31v
2-5: 11.7v - 30.5v
2-6: 11.3v - 29.2v
3-5: 11.7v - 30.5v
3-6: 11.3v - 19.3v

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2007)

Si alimentas tu transformador en una entrada de 110VCA con 115VCA o al revez NO hay problema, la precaucion es no mandar tus 115VCA de linea a la SALIDA de 100VCA.
En este caso el transformador funcionara pero estaras mandando un 15% de sobretension, ya es mucho.
No veo claramente como salen del transformador los cables rojos y amarillos podrias poster otra foto en otra posicion de los cables, o sea no distingo si salen 2 rojos y un amarillo y si hay puentes entre ellos

Trata de medir resistencia entre:
Negro - Blanco
Negro - Azul
Negro - Violeta
Negro - Gris


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 1, 2007)

Adjunte la foto de los cables amarillos y rojos y tambien el esquematico de la conexion para que sea mas facil la visualizacion.

Las resistencias me dieron asi:

Negro - Blanco : 1.3 ohmio
Negro - Azul:      1.3 ohmio
Negro - Violeta:  0.3 ohmio
Negro - Gris:       1.3 ohmio

Alimente el transformador por Negro - Azul y Negro - Blanco y me dieron los siguiente voltajes de salida por las demas terminales del mismo plástico.

Negro - Azul
----------------
Negro - Azul: 109 VAC               
Negro - Morado: 0 VAC
Negro - Azul: 120 VAC --> Por donde alimento
Negro - Blanco: 124VAC

Nota: Aunque Negro - Azul me da 109 V que se asemeja mucho a lo que dice el transformador que son 110V en las otras salidas no me dan correctos.

Negro - Blanco
------------------
Negro - Azul: 104.3 VAC
Negro - Morado: 0 VAC
Negro - Azul: 114 VAC 
Negro - Blanco: 120 VAC --> Por donde alimento

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2007)

Segun pude analizar los terminales son asi:

Blanco =  entrada 120VCA

XXXX = SAlida 115VCA (Supongo sera Violeta)

Azul = Salida 100VCA

Negro = Neutro


En la segunda serie de mediciones me repetiste azul.
XXXX es el color que me falta por estar repetido el azul.

Discula por la demora.


----------



## conejomc (Ago 5, 2013)

por donde alimentar los 110vca??  por el cable AZUL-NEGRO es*-QU*e tengo un problema parecido con un tran*S*formador


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2013)

conejomc dijo:


> por donde alimentar los 110vca??  por el cable AZUL-NEGRO es*-QU*e tengo un problema parecido con un tran*S*formador



Mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------

